# KG = 7-1 T-Mac = 6-10 Yao = 7-6



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Although Stromile Swift is listed at 6-9, that is his barefoot height, most "fans" just assume all players are listed in shoe height, NOT true, SOME players decide to go with barefoot height. Swift is one of those players.


His barefoot height is 6-9, his shoe height is 6-10 1/2

here is his draft listing height with shoes on

http://www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/top75.pdf


Ok so Swift is 6-10 1/2 with shoes on..........


Now look at this image of Swift and T-Mac:

http://image2.sina.com.cn/ty/k/p/2005-10-04/U366P6T12D1802679F44DT20051004132211.jpg


Ok, so T-Mac then is about 6-11 with shoes on, meaning the reports that he is 6-9 1/2 to 6-10 are TRUE.


This also means the people that argue that KG is not 7-1, Yao is not 7-6, and T-Mac is not 6-9 1/2 to 6-10, because "their player profile pages on nba.com have not been updated.".............


that those people don't know what they are talking about.


they don't update the player pages, and again Yao's data page IS updated

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/yao_ming/printable_player_files.html

Player Profile
Yao Ming | 11
Position: C
Born: Sep 12, 1980
Height: 7-6 / 2,29
Weight: 310 lbs. / 140,6 kg.
From : China 


and if you think Yao is ONLY about 5 or 6 inches taller than T-Mac you are crazy.........


Garnett IS 7-1
T-Mac IS 6-9 1/2 to 6-10
Yao IS 7-6

This also means Duncan IS more like 7-0 not 6-11.


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

McGrady is 2,06 m...Just like Mike Miller










Plus, your Rockets picture is deceiving because McGrady stands closer to the camera than Swift, which makes him appear as tall as Swift even though he is shorter.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Miller is standing on a box, Doc Rivers said that already.

T-Mac is only gaining about an inch from camera distance in the Rockets image, YET leaning over is taller than Swift by about half an inch, meaning he IS at least 6-9 1/2.

Nice try though with your weak arguments.


----------



## Schizogenius (Aug 29, 2005)

What kind of box ?

How did you find out how many inches T-Mac is gaining by being closer to the camera ?


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Does it really matter how tall players are, shouldn't you be discussing their abilities on the court instead? These debates are pointless in my opinion...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Ming is a troll. Ignore him or leave a sarcastic joke response, but don't take these threads seriously.


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Doc Rivers said Miller was on a box because T-Mac is really 6-9 1/2.

T-Mac's right shoulder is same distance from the camera as DA's right shoulder, then compare DA's right shoulder to Swfit, that is how you do it.


It is called, "object comparison", and is how the FBI gets heights of suspects that are caught on security cameras.


Nothing complicated about it.

Notice Swift appears about 3 or 4 inches taller than Anderson, when he should appear about 4 or 5 inches aller, thus he is losing an inch.

Then notice T-Mac is leaning over a couple inches, and about Swift's height, even with Swift only losing about an inch, T-mac is about 3 inches taller than DA, even leaning over a couple inches and being same distance from the camera.

Swift is 6-10 1/2 with shoes on.


It is obvious t-Mac is 6-9 1/2 to 6-10 barefoot regardless of what any fans that deny the obvious will argue.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Okay, Yao is 7'6", T-Mac is 6'9.5", Stromile is 6'10.5". Yet T-Mac and Yao still have *0* playoff wins! :clap: :laugh:


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

Yes it matters how tall they are.

EXAMPLE

Dallas/Mavs first round series last year.


People think T-Mac is 6-8 and Dirk is 7-0.........

if they realized T-Mac is really 6-10 (Dirk is about 7-1 1/2 actually)

and T-Mac has a 7-4 wingspan..........


then people wold relize with T-Mac's height, reach, arm length, and leaping ability, that it is practically impossible for Dirk to get off a clean normal shot against T-mac, where instead people just say "Dirk was off."


In other words the difference between people that STILL don't think T-Mac can be a great defender, and those who do.

With KG listed at 6-11 220 people expect him to not be able to play inside, but with him REALLY being 7-1 253, it would tell you the truth that he needs to do it more.

It DOES matter for the sake of your own arguments, when you ARE discussing the players and their games.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

TMac is 8'7 and Yao is 9'7.

Too bad it wouldn't make them the #2 team in the league either.

I heard Mike Miller was standing on a X-Box.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

You're wrong, Ming_7_6. Yao is only as tall as Earl Boykins on a good day. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

Is there a reason you feel the need to infest multiple threads with this player height nonsense? It could easily all have been done in one thread.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Amareca said:


> TMac is 8'7 and Yao is 9'7.
> 
> Too bad it wouldn't make them the #2 team in the league either.
> 
> I heard Mike Miller was standing on a X-Box.


:rofl:


----------



## Ming_7_6 (May 6, 2005)

http://www.thehrr.com/nba/draft2000/top75.pdf

and Mike Miller is 6-8 barefoot, not with shoes, he is one of the players listed without shoes on, he is 6-9 with shoes on.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Pointless thread. Ming 7 6, this will no longer be tolerated.

Beez


----------

